# Drawing 3 Cartoon Jellyfish



## oxbeast (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, me and my 2 mates are starting a gaming channel on youtube called TeamJellyfish. We are looking for a talented artist that can design us a iconic picture that we can use for our profile picture, thumbnails and other things to do with our channel, I would like the jellyfish to be cartoon like, with one of them central and the other two standing behind him. The central i would like to be a light blue colour. the two standing either side of him i would like to be one, Dark red and the other mid green. However this is only my imagination, if you feel you have a better idea for the picture then by all means go for it

Hope you enjoy this and shout outs will be given to the artists who come up with the best pictures 

Thanks if you can do this  <3


----------

